# Questions on C. thalictroides



## kingyo (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everybody! I have a question regarding the maintenance of Ceratopteris thalictroides (water sprite). I have two of these plants in a 15g aquarium (28W compact fluorescent, Aquaclear 150 filter, Seachem Fluorite substrate, Fluorish Exel and Fluorish fertilizers, no CO2 addition). The plants are groing very fast. The problem is that stems and leaves begin to turn brown so I end up with a combination of bright green new growth and brownish old growth. Is this normal in C.thalictroides? How much and how often should I be trimming the plants? Should I remove the stems with brownish leaves? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Greeblies (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok, I'm no expert but heres my thoughts on what I would do.

If you have no plans on changing something (adding c02 or whatever) if you are going to keep your tank/maintenance as it is.. then yes, I would remove the brown stems/leaves as they are only going to get worse and in my mind, take nutrients away from the leaves that are doing well.

however, if you planned on changing something, either equipment/maintenance then I'd probably leave them alone and see if the changes had a positive effect on them. (unless they were reaaaaally brown of course). 

As far as what to change, I wouldn't know, I am just basing that information on the "If you do what you've always done, you will get what you've always gotten" theory of thinking. 

I would say that c02 addition could only do good things though.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the same question, so bumpity bump bump.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are you adding macro nutrients (I'll bet it has something to do with this)? Exactly how much are you adding in the way of the Flourish products?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

C. thalictroides or Indian water fern grows quite fast & can burn up the nutrients in your tank very quickly, that could be one possible cause of the browning. Also in in a 15g aquarium 2 of these ferns will overrun the the tank in short order, they prefer a lot of space, they can be very beautiful plants & watching the new stems unroll, as ferns do is a nice visual for a aquascape.


----------



## kingyo (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for your replies!

I am adding 1 ml of Seachem Fluorish, 1 ml Seachem Fluorish Excel, and 1/4 tsp Acid Buffer to my tank with every water change. I do weekly 20% water changes. Should I add fertilizer more frequently?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Add that much every day and see how things look. If things still appear a bit off, try the addition of just a little nitrate and phosphate (2 or 3 to 1 ratio). That should be all you need.


----------

